# Snow chains



## simandme

Hi All

Sorry to be a bore, but trying to decide which snow chains to buy from the following: 

Thule XB-16(mm)
Konig K-SUV (12mm)
IDEAL TR106 (not sure of mm)

Has/does anyone use these? In fact, any comments at all would be gratefully received!

Many thanks

Simone


----------



## Glandwr

I think big mm equals long life big bumps, small mm equals short life less bumps.

Dick


----------



## teemyob

*Chains*

Why a Bore>?

What Chassis have you got?

TM


----------



## wilse

Can't remember what gauge our are, and although we carry them we've never needed used them.
Personally I'd weigh up the cost difference versus how many times you'll use them is it just a week or two in a snowy environment or are you away for months?

Why buy a sledeghammer to crack a nut.

Don't know if that helps!


w


----------



## simandme

Teemyob: 
Bore? Coz, I want to be out there not in here thinking about this stuff. Plus some of the people on this site have amazing knowledge, so I thought maybe this might be a really basic question. 

Chassis - hmm, a bit technical for me (still just a newbie)...can you work anything out from the photo on the left?! It's a dethleffs globebus, about 6m long.

Wilse:
Good point - we're going to the scottish highlands for xmas (2 weeks), but I must be back at work on the 2nd - no excuses will be allowed. So, regardless of the road conditions we need to be able to move. Having said that, we're not booking anything so that we can change our plans according to how good/bad the weather gets.

The IDEAL snow chains are cheaper (different website to the other two). Things is, I haven't been able to find any reviews to suggest that we can depend on them. If someone recommends the more expensive ones, then we'll get them - don't want to be stuck in 10 inches of snow regretting our decisions!


----------



## trek

I would have no hesitation recommending the Konig T2 chains

I have used two different sizes for my last two campers currently have a 5 ton RWD (previous 4.2 ton RWD)

purchased mine from www.skidrive.co.uk


----------



## trek

Is that Dethleffs a Fiat or Ford ?

both will be FWD all the more reason to go for chains could also help if stuck in mud though it will cut up the field if you used the chains to get you out


----------



## RichardnGill

+1 for Konig T2 good in both snow , ice and mud, no problem on ours

Got them from Skidrive as well


Richard...


----------



## Zepp

We also have the Konig T2 chains 


Never had to use them yet but the quality looks good


----------



## peejay

Another thumbs up for Konig T2's and Skidrive from me, used them in anger several times and still as good as new after over 4 years.

Following on from Treks point above and looking at your avatar, is your van on a FWD Transit?
If so, be aware that you need to fit narrower gauge tyres on some models when using chains or they will foul the struts, it should be mentioned in the manual.
If you haven't got a FWD Tranny then I'll shut up.  

Pete


----------



## Vinney

For what it's worth my opinion is get the cheapest that fit your tyres correctly. 
I have had snow chains for the past 12 years. I currently have 2 sets the first sitting in garage for the past 5 years as good as new. Used for about 50 miles in total in snow mainly in alps. Changed vehicle chains don't fit new one. 
Second in van same usage wouldn't be without but we don't live in Alaska. You are not going to stress what ever chains you get. 
A bit of advice. Practice putting them on in your driveway so u know how to do it. Don't wait till side of road -20 dark wind & snow with no battery's in touch. Been there!!
PS enjoy the snow. 
V


----------



## simandme

Thanks for everyone's help. It's a fiat. I'm tempted by the konig - the website that has been mentioned were very quick to reply to a query I had. Nice to know that some people still know about customer service!

Vinney: do you think it is worth having a cheap pair of chains and snow socks as well? 

Thanks


----------



## trek

Hi SIMANDME

Dont be tempted to get a CHEAP pair of chains , when your FWD Fiat is stuck & you happen to spin that front nearside wheel that chain is going to brake on a cheap chain,- well it did for my mate 

That nearside wheel will have its work cut out sometimes when its trying to drag your heavy van out of some rut and that wheel is going to spin (thats why I go for RWD now)

Yes- I would also recommend Autosocks 
they are ideal with fresh deep snow - dont be tempted to drive on them if the tarmac is showing or even when the slush has iced over as thats when they wear out

but they are fantastic for that short journey of a couple of hundred yards or less as they are so quick to put on & take off

most of the times I've needed chains was in my previous Fiat FWD campers and invariable just to get to the road or off the road onto a campsite or carpark & even just to get onto my chocks socks would be perfect for these moments

though when conditions get tough a good pair of Konig T2's or an equivalent will be money well spent


----------



## Christine600

I have both snow chains and autosocks. Hope the socks will be enough in 90% of the cases. :wink:


----------



## mfa

Hi

It's probably been asked before, but was wondering how many sets of snow chains are required? Do you just fit them to the front (if FWD) or are all axles best fitted with them (either in UK or Europe)?

Cheers



Mark


----------



## trek

Hi MFA

I approached the question "how many sets of snow chains are required?" by asking myself what do I want out of my snow chains


obviously if stuck I want to get moving so a set for the driving wheels


now if your FWD then this also covers the 2nd requirement - steering 

if your RWD like me then there is a good chance that the steering wont work in bad conditions

lastly & in my mind most importantly I want to be able to stop when & where I choose 

so as I am RWD & travel to the Alpes to ski I have two sets one for the rear traction / braking & a set for the front steering / braking which I have never used as the roads have never yet been that bad but why risk bumping your prized camper for the price of a second set of chains & if conditions are that bad I will be only to happy to put the second set of chains onto the fronts especially when you see some of the hairpins and sheer drops on the roads to the Alpes

I use Konig T2's from Skidrive & these are stong enough for my 5 tonner


----------



## maxsdad

you will probably need about fifty sets of snow chains cause if the cars in front of you are stuck you ain't going nowhere


----------



## witzend

Whats the legal requirement regards front and rear chains if chains are mandatory do they need to be on all wheels


----------



## trek

Hi Witzend

I dont know

but the FAQ on Skidrives website may help :-

skidrive faq

another companies FAQ
snowchains.co.uk faq


----------



## simandme

Snow socks/chains update:

Thx for all your advice. We bought konig snow chains from skidrive and trendy snow socks from snowchainsandsocks. Both items were promptly delivered.

We tried to use the snow socks this morning. We stayed at the canoe campsite at Grandtully - MH parked side-on to a slope. About 4in snow on ice. We couldn't get the sock to stay on our front left wheel - kept spinning off. In fact, the left wheel couldn't get grip, compared to the right. Luckily we were eventually got moving on our own. The other half didn't want to use the snow chains - waiting for -20oC blizzard in the dark to try putting them on :lol: 

Have one question - why did the front left wheel want to spin and not the right? Is it a weight problem? Any useful advice please!?

Anyway, all the parks up around Aviemore are iced up, so we found one where Reception is ice-free and put the socks on (always easier 2nd time round) - no problems driving down/round and putting the MH on a very icey site. Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning!

Definitely next year we'll replace the tyres with winter ones - saw to many crashed vehicles today; plus too many people speeding in the conditions.


----------



## Wupert

witzend said:


> Whats the legal requirement regards front and rear chains if chains are mandatory do they need to be on all wheels


They need to be on the drive wheels


----------



## menis

*Snow Chain question*

Hi all,
Naive or what ?
Does anyone know if the snow chain prices shown on the Skidrive website are per pair or per chain?
Menis


----------



## trek

Hi Menis

Snow chains are sold & priced as a pair 

i.e two chains 

Ps I have bought several chains over the years from Skidrive & always had good service


----------



## menis

*Snow Chains*

Hi All,
I should also have asked - is it essential/legal requirement to have Snow Chains for travelling through France and Spain at this time of year ?
Do you all take them when you go ?
Menis ?


----------



## spannermanwigan

*Re: Snow Chains*



menis said:


> Hi All,
> I should also have asked - is it essential/legal requirement to have Snow Chains for travelling through France and Spain at this time of year ?
> Do you all take them when you go ?
> Menis ?


It is not compulsory to carry chains in either France or Spain at any time.

You are however not permitted to travel on certain roads which are clearly marked by signs at point of entry (mainly in mountainous areas, such as Alps or Pyrenees) unless you are carrying chains.See also- 
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/snow-chains-winter-tyres.html

Hope this helps
regards
Steve


----------

